# 25



## Broda805 (Mar 15, 2011)

err... messed up on the tittle if any mods would change it to "25$ dyno day socal 805 area" would be awesone i hit enter on accident... 


Hey guys anyone be interested in a dyno day here in camarillo 93010 area helping my buddy Tom at Advanced Product Engineering start up his small shop 1 man operation super cool guy

he just got a brand new 2wd dynojet in his shop and needs to get some exposure will req at least 10 cars for 25$ for a couple pulls on his dyno with a wide band

weekends available let me know if there is any interest and i can setup a day for all you who are curious what your ride is pushing to the ground

looking sometime maybe mid April or sooner if i can generate enough interest

come help out a small shop get started :thumbup:


the dyno is a DynoJet 224xLC
and is rated to 200MPH and 2000 HP
it can measure HP and Torque at the wheels
it has many different types of sensors along with the dyno data acquisition. 
here is a list of some of the major ones:
-Wide Band
-Various pressure sensors /boost, vacuum, oil pressure/
-OBD2 Data Stream Interface /it allows recording majority of the OBD2 data stream during the dyno runs/
-Type K thermocouples
-Custom 0-5 volt sensor inputs /up to four can be configured/










from Tom:

with a minimum car count of 10 cars.
each dyno tested car would cost $25
that will include two dyno pulls/tests
they would get dyno print outs including following data:
power at the wheels
torque at the wheels /if engine RPM is obtainable/
engine RPM /if obtainable/
speed at the wheels
manifold pressure /boost or vacuum on non turbo cars/
Wide band reading /using tail pipe sniffer attachment/

the engine RPM is usually obtainable on my dyno 99.99% of the time either through OBD2 port or Inductive Coil Clip. 
i can assure you that tire slipage on my dyno is very reare and i make many steps to prevent it. typically slippage is not an issue untill 800 HP at the wheels and above range.

i will require all participants to sign a liability relise form and making a $25 cash payment prior to "loading" a car on the dyno. 

there are couple of car safety rules i always follow:
-cars to be tested must have tires in good condition and fully aired up to recomended operating pressure.
-if during any time a car showes evidance of vibration in the drive train /like bad CV or universal joint/ i will abort testing it.
those seafety rules are there so i can avoid damage to the car and the dyno equipement.
i have more than 8 years of experiance in operating chassis dyno equipement and tuning cars and in all that time i never "lost" a car on the dyno due to my own fault or recklesness and i will do my best to maintain that record.
i have experience in installing and tuningin MOTEC, AEM and many other stand allown or piggy back systems.


----------

